# neque in toto orbi alicui nationi inservimus



## holiday

I would appreciate having this phrase translated.
Thanks.


----------



## Whodunit

Hi, I can give you some translations and certain cases, but in compound, it’s too hard for me:
Neque = not at all
In = in
Toto = all (ablative, singular)
Orbi = _either_ he is robbed, _or_ of the orphan (genitive, singular), _or_ the orphans (nominative, plural)
Alicui = whoever (relative pronoun)
Nationi = of the nation (dative, singular)
Inservimus = we obey so.’s (in this case: their) wishes


----------



## holiday

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Leopold

We don't serve any nation in the world.

That's how i'd translated it, but i've almost forgotten all my latin and besides i have no dictionaries. 

L.


----------



## Focalist

My 2 sesterces' worth:

We submit to no nation in the world

F


----------



## Whodunit

If there was a preceding negative sentence and "alicui" is "aliqui", I'd propose again:
Nor are we subservient to any nation all over the world.

_______________
By the way, might I use this as addition to my signature?:
Corrigete quaeso vitia mihi.


----------



## holiday

The piece reads _Until the middle of the eighteenth century, they would have all agreed with the Dutch Jew who said: "Neque in toto orbi alicui nationi inservimus," and neither then nor later would they have understood fully the answer of the "learned Christian" who replied" "But this means happiness only for a few. The people considered as a corpo [sic] is hunted everywhere, has no self government, is subject to foreign rule, has no power and no dignity, and wanders all over the world, a stranger everywhere."

Thanks for your replies. They are very helpful._


----------



## vachecow

I think it would help to have this phrase in context to get a better translation


----------



## Focalist

holiday said:
			
		

> the Dutch Jew who said: "Neque in toto orbi alicui nationi inservimus,"


He seems to be mentioned here, too:


> Do sredine osamnaestog veka, oni bi se svi složili sa *holandskim* Jevrejinom koji ke rekao: *"Neque in toto orbi alicui nationi inservimus"* i ni tada ni kasnije ne bi u potpunosti razumeli odgovor učenog hrišćanina koji je rekao: Ali to zanči sreču samo za nekolicinu.


Anyone here read Croatian?

F


----------



## valerie

Come on Foc., I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## Focalist

valerie said:
			
		

> Come on Foc., I'm sure you can do it!


I'm working on it! 

F


----------



## Focalist

After giving it much thought, I've concluded that that bit of Croatian says:

Until the middle of the eighteenth century, they would have all agreed with the Dutch Jew who said: "Neque in toto orbi alicui nationi inservimus," and neither then nor later would they have understood fully the answer of the learned Christian who replied: But this means happiness only for a few.

Now how come none of the rest of you spotted that earlier? 

F


----------



## vachecow

My great grandmother was croatian....of course, she is dead now..


----------



## holiday

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> My great grandmother was croatian....of course, she is dead now..


Sorry to hear this bit of news. Thanks for sharing.


----------

